# I have a new website!



## Derek Cohen (Aug 14, 2007)

I know that some bookmarked articles of mine at wkfinetools. Those links will no longer work. 

My new address is www.inthewoodshop.com

There are a few new articles (more to come). Take a look at ..

Setting Up and Using a Shooting Board

Regards from Perth

Derek


----------

